# Куплю баян "Юпитер" б/у



## Клара (13 Мар 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги! Помогите, подскажите пожалуйста.
Нужен  баян "Юпитер"  б/у, в хорошем состоянии для ребенка 11лет. Желательно Баринова, 3х голосный ( на сайте модель 5).


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2016)

Что подсказать?Вы хотите купить?Есть... Цена 200 т.р


----------



## rukki (14 Мар 2016)

звиняюсь за оффтоп... может у кого нибудь есть тула заказная трехрядная готовая? для мальчика второго класса ДМШ? мальчику 13 лет...


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2016)

Есть! Цена 35 т.р.


----------



## rukki (14 Мар 2016)

а в личку можно поподробнее? спасибо заранее...


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Мар 2016)

rukki писал:


> а в личку можно поподробнее? спасибо заранее...


----------



## Клара (15 Мар 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Что подсказать?Вы хотите купить?Есть... Цена 200 т.р


Можно в личку поподробнее?


----------

